# lost pigeon in Eastberstadt kentucky



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

HI iam trying to find out any member in Eastberstadt KY 40729 one of my missing pigeon in Ky any one help ship the birds to me or adopt him this is 2007 pure white homer i have the phone # and address to guy found the bird E-mail me [email protected] I appreciate any help 
thank you


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I found one AU member in area code 606 which is the area code for East Bernstadt KY. He's looks to be about 50 miles from where the bird is located. You might give him a call and see if he can help or knows someone closer.

Tony Overstreet, Hustonville KY 606-346-3806.

Terry


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I found one AU member in area code 606 which is the area code for East Bernstadt KY. He's looks to be about 50 miles from where the bird is located. You might give him a call and see if he can help or knows someone closer.
> 
> Tony Overstreet, Hustonville KY 606-346-3806.
> 
> Terry


He is not home i call him again thanks Terry


----------

